# Corsair AX Series 760 W



## crmaris (Nov 27, 2012)

Corsair's new AX power supplies bring a long awaited refresh to the series. The fresh Corsair AX860 and AX760 PSUs are based on Seasonic's Platinum platform, and we will evaluate the 760 W unit in this review.

*Show full review*


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, amazing efficiency at low loads! 

*ps.:* test the 860 too, if you can please =)


----------



## crmaris (Dec 1, 2012)

it is next in line


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 14, 2012)

yes and we are paying a premium for it. But it has a long warranty and seems rock solid.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice PSU!!!  Corsair has some freaking nice products !


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 16, 2012)

_"The cooling fan (San Ace 120) is of high quality and is provided by Sanyo Denki. It uses double ball-bearings and its model number is 9S1212F404 (12 V, 0.19 A, 2.200 RPM, 70.6 CFM). Exactly the same fan was used on the previous AX750 and AX850 models, and there was no reason for a change since it did its job very well". _



Both use that fan Seasonic and CORSAIR and realy know reason to change that. 
AX1200 I think deserve same fan. 120mm is probably enough and for bigger PSU.


----------

